# Sex issues with wife and I found out she attended a blow job party



## rezer (Jan 14, 2016)

I am having sex issues with my wife and it's destroying my marriage! We have been married 17 years and have sex 1-2 times per month. I'm always the one to initiate and even then, she just lays there like a corpse until I'm finished. Sex is not the highlight of my life but I thought this was normal since we are both in our 40's and I thought all couples go through this. I tried talking to her about her sex life but she when I ask her to do certain things, she has an excuse like she is too tired, her back hurts, or sex is painful. I let everything go until this past week when I was going through some photos on icloud and noticed she had some horrific photos that were uploaded from her phone. There was a picture of what looked like my wife covered in semen and holding a penis although I'm not sure since it was partially out of view. There were also some pictures of her at her girlfriends house and there were at least 2 men there and at least 8 women. There were also sex toys in the pictures. I confronted her about this and she said that it was a sex party that her friend Peggy from work threw. She said that they just go over all types of positions and how to please a man. She said nobody had sex and it was just a trained professional giving tips and advice. I asked her about the blowjob pic and she said the semen was fake as well as the penis. She said it was all for fun and that she didn't tell me because she wanted to surprise me by spicing up our sex life.

The problem is that she never gives me blowjobs! It's been at least 7-8 years since I remember getting one from her. Despite everything that I found. She still hasn't given me one since! She says it's because she isn't ready yet. So I've been trying to stay calm but this has been grinding my gears. I'd like to believe she is telling the truth but something seems off about this. We spoke to Peggy on the phone and she confirmed that the party took place. I don't know if she is telling the truth or just trying to cover for me wife. I don't know which way to go from this point so any help would be appreciated.


----------

